# Temporary loss of power, injector light comes on



## rogerblack

Experienced intermittent loss of power along with red injector light on dash coming on and off earlier this evening, this carried on for several minutes, could be cleared temporarily by changing down and increasing revs but then returned again when revs dropped. Pulled over and turned off engine for a couple of minutes, then re-started and drove as normal for about an hour, then exactly the same thing happened again within ten minutes from base, cleared in same way. Base is a Peugeot Boxer 02 reg 2.8 HDi. Any ideas?


----------



## Jezport

rogerblack said:


> Experienced intermittent loss of power along with red injector light on dash coming on and off earlier this evening, this carried on for several minutes, could be cleared temporarily by changing down and increasing revs but then returned again when revs dropped. Pulled over and turned off engine for a couple of minutes, then re-started and drove as normal for about an hour, then exactly the same thing happened again within ten minutes from base, cleared in same way. Base is a Peugeot Boxer 02 reg 2.8 HDi. Any ideas?


You will need the fault codes reading. Possibly low fuel pressure, check for any dampness under the injector pump. But it could be a lot of things like turbo pressure etc.


----------



## davesport

Wiring loom & plugs to the injectors seems to be a popular fault  Could be worth a quick look under the bonnet to give the wiring a shoogle whilst Mrs RodgerBlack monitors the light on the dash.

D.


----------



## rogerblack

Thanks, Jezport - I assume a dealer would have to check the fault code by plugging in. I thought it might be some muck in the fuel and hoped it had cleared after the first time when all went well for around an hour, but then it started again. To be honest, I wouldn't know where to find the jets or even what they look like if they appeared in my soup, not my area of expertise. :? 
We're setting off for stage one of our journey back south today, fingers crossed we make it unhindered! At least the 'van is the most comfortable vehicle to break down in if it happens. Will check for the location of any Peugeot dealers near our route just in case.


----------



## Jezport

rogerblack said:


> Thanks, Jezport - I assume a dealer would have to check the fault code by plugging in. I thought it might be some muck in the fuel and hoped it had cleared after the first time when all went well for around an hour, but then it started again. To be honest, I wouldn't know where to find the jets or even what they look like if they appeared in my soup, not my area of expertise. :?
> We're setting off for stage one of our journey back south today, fingers crossed we make it unhindered! At least the 'van is the most comfortable vehicle to break down in if it happens. Will check for the location of any Peugeot dealers near our route just in case.


Get your hand under the bottom of the engine and feel for drips of diesel. You should also smell it if it is leaking


----------



## rogerblack

davesport said:


> Wiring loom & plugs to the injectors seems to be a popular fault  Could be worth a quick look under the bonnet to give the wiring a shoogle whilst Mrs RodgerBlack monitors the light on the dash.
> 
> D.


Thanks, Dave - I'll try that, although there's such a mass of wires and connectors under the bonnet, especially with all the retrofit stuff we have, I afeared of disturbing something else! And as I mentioned in my earlier reply, vehicular mechanical stuff's no ma forte - it'd probably be just as useful if Mrs B shoogled and I watched the light 
Good news is there seem to be several Peugeot garages listed on the website between Fife and the Borders, our planned stop-off point tonight, so if it happens again we'll try getting one of them to have a look. Got the breakdown company number handy just in case . . . :roll:


----------



## ralph-dot

check the main earth lead onto the engine, it was loose on mine and caused intermittent problems.


----------



## Tobysmumndad

The fault code was PO220 (loss of accelerator position sensing) when it happened to our 2.8JTD. The engine went into 'limp' mode, except it didn't limp very far! The temporary cure, as you did, is to switch off for a couple of minutes, let all the 'trons' scuttle back to where they should be, and re-start.

The permanent cure was effected at Essanjay in Poole by Steve Worssell and his merrie men, a couple of hours' work on the wiring loom. Something to do with a build up of resistance, if I remember correctly.


----------



## rogerblack

Tobysmumndad said:


> The fault code was PO220 (loss of accelerator position sensing) when it happened to our 2.8JTD. The engine went into 'limp' mode, except it didn't limp very far! The temporary cure, as you did, is to switch off for a couple of minutes, let all the 'trons' scuttle back to where they should be, and re-start.
> 
> The permanent cure was effected at Essanjay in Poole by Steve Worssell and his merrie men, a couple of hours' work on the wiring loom. Something to do with a build up of resistance, if I remember correctly.


That sounds exactly like what we experienced. We are heading back to Berkshire over the next 2-3 days, if all else fails we may end up continuing on to make a visit to sunny Poole!


----------



## Chascass

I had the same problem on this thread.

Charlie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99187-.html


----------



## rogerblack

Chascass said:


> I had the same problem on this thread.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99187-.html


Thanks to all who have replied, Dave I had a good look and feel around underneath and no sign of diesel leakage. Having checked the manual more carefully, it appears that the instrument panel red light which looks like an injector is actually the general engine diagnostic warning light, so it could be anything - until I can get a dealer to plug in it's going to be difficult to narrow down the possible cause.Thanks to Charlie for the link to his previous thread, which also linked to other/s. The real worry is that several posters have experienced the same or similar symptoms but the causes have been numerous and varied! 8O
I really hate intermittent faults and can foresee paying for hours of fault-finding time with no guarantee of a lasting solution.  
Today we drove from Crail to Gretna (over 150 miles) covering country & town roads, dual carriageway and motorway without any problem, then the symptoms suddenly appeared about half a mile from our destination :x 
Thanks again to all who have taken the trouble to respond; if nothing else I can now make up a list of things for my garage to check, although I will risk getting my hands dirt and see if I can check out the injector leads for myself when (if?!) we get safely back to base. :roll:


----------



## cenac89

HI,my 2.8 peugeot has similar problem.
When going up hill,under load,warning light comes on;loss of is then experienced when changing gear 2 to3 or 3to4.
Dealer has changed wiring loom-changed a sensor,and spent many hours<my money>all to no avail.
The matter has been referred to peugeot,but I am running out of patience,and cash.
Any ideas welcome.
cenac89


----------



## Jezport

cenac89 said:


> HI,my 2.8 peugeot has similar problem.
> When going up hill,under load,warning light comes on;loss of is then experienced when changing gear 2 to3 or 3to4.
> Dealer has changed wiring loom-changed a sensor,and spent many hours<my money>all to no avail.
> The matter has been referred to peugeot,but I am running out of patience,and cash.
> Any ideas welcome.
> cenac89


If you fill in your profile with your area you will get more chance of a reply. As a garage in Dover wont suit someone who lives in Glasgow.


----------



## cenac89

Thanks for the advice-very welcome.am new to the forum.
regards


----------



## aircool

cenac89 said:


> HI,my 2.8 peugeot has similar problem.
> When going up hill,under load,warning light comes on;loss of is then experienced when changing gear 2 to3 or 3to4.
> Dealer has changed wiring loom-changed a sensor,and spent many hours<my money>all to no avail.
> The matter has been referred to peugeot,but I am running out of patience,and cash.
> Any ideas welcome.
> cenac89


What parts were replaced if you have them down specifically?

Is the HDi lump?


----------



## Jezport

cenac89 said:


> Thanks for the advice-very welcome.am new to the forum.
> regards


OK then, now I know where you are I can advise you where top go and where to avoid.

Powerline services in Shipley took my van in after Sewell of Leeds had tried to fix a diesel leak a number of times and made the van worse than ever, causing the eml lo light.

Powerline services are Bosch trained and offer a very professional service. They diagnosed my fault, in fact 2 faults within the first visit.

They are located right next to Shipley train station making transport easy. http://www.power-line.co.uk/

I dealt with Simon, who really knew his stuff.


----------



## Jezport

aircool said:


> cenac89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI,my 2.8 peugeot has similar problem.
> When going up hill,under load,warning light comes on;loss of is then experienced when changing gear 2 to3 or 3to4.
> Dealer has changed wiring loom-changed a sensor,and spent many hours<my money>all to no avail.
> The matter has been referred to peugeot,but I am running out of patience,and cash.
> Any ideas welcome.
> cenac89
> 
> 
> 
> What parts were replaced if you have them down specifically?
> 
> Is the HDi lump?
Click to expand...

I am also interested in what they have done?


----------



## dipsie

Has the motor been rechipped or have a plug in power module. We bought a Fiat powered motorhome a while ago and we had this symptom when giving it some stick. Steve at Essenjay Poole checked the vehicle, tried it, and said it went too well ! 
They removed the ' plug in thing ' tried it, problem cured. We then had a Tune It system fitted, no problems after that. Well ! only with the dealer that we had the motorhome from who did not want to know, but that is another story. 

Dipsie.


----------



## locrep

Have the fault codes read, if the light flashed there is a fault code stored, once you have the fault code you or someone here can then start diagnosing & avoid costly guessing. Most independent garages can do this, thus not having to rely solely on a dealer.


----------



## Jezport

locrep said:


> Have the fault codes read, if the light flashed there is a fault code stored, once you have the fault code you or someone here can then start diagnosing & avoid costly guessing. Most independent garages can do this, thus not having to rely solely on a dealer.


No decent garage would start fitting parts on this type of fault without reading codes unless a physical defect was obvious. i.e, diesel leak loose or broken wire etc. So I presume they have a code, however a code could indicate a symptom like low common rail pressure but this can be caused by a faulty pump, pressure sensor, wiring, blocked filter, injector etc.

Please let us know what parts were fitted and what the code reader showed as the issue.


----------



## cenac89

Very gratefull for all replies.
I do not have codes yet but--

First dealer effort modified injector wiring loom,
Second effort,after re-appearance of fault,changed sensor part 
no.1920FT/T.
These were treated as separate faults,but I am not convinced.


----------



## aircool

cenac89 said:


> Very gratefull for all replies.
> I do not have codes yet but--
> 
> First dealer effort modified injector wiring loom,
> Second effort,after re-appearance of fault,changed sensor part
> no.1920FT/T.
> These were treated as separate faults,but I am not convinced.


MAP Sensor.

Best bet is to get codes read and ideally see if you can some live diagnostics and recreate the situation then go from there.

Cutting out under load/up a hill sounds like fueling to me.


----------



## byjingo

Hi Roger,

I had a simmilar problem in Feb when I used the motorhome for the first time in a few months. Power dropped on motorway occasionally when I was cruising but hit hill or loaded up (I was towing a boat too) etc. but came back immediately if I down shifted. It was a Friday night rush hour journey, pitch black and freezing cold so I wasn't about to pull over unless I had to so I perservered with it. Eventually after 50 miles or so where I experienced the problem a dozen times or more, the problems went away.

I put this down to moisture in the diesel tank gathered during a few months lay off combined with the cold conditions in Feb. I used the fuel from that tank up on the return journey which was incident free but have not had any more problems touch wood!

Had your van been left with an empty diesel tank prior to your trip?

Have you used up the fuel from your next tank fill since then?

I hope your problem proves to be a one off like mine - I'll not leave the tank empty over the winter months again!

Regards

Steve


----------



## cenac89

Thanks to all who assisted me.
Fault has been traced to the turbo.
Wish it had been a cheaper fault-like aloose wire!
Regards,


----------

